# My new boer doe Moon



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

This is my new boer doe Moon Shadow, moon is another sweet and king doe with outstanding conformation, she is a 98% black spotted doe born 5/9/09
she is our 1st black spotted doe
absolutely love her!! :leap: :leap:


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

LOVE!!! Both of your new does are beautiful! This one has some great moon spots.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Love your goats!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

She's cool!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Very pretty


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She is very pretty! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice


----------



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

Thank you again everyone
She is another great purchase!!


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

Congratulations! I got a wether from CVB this summer also. I have met Moon in person and she is lovely.


----------



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

Who did you get from CVB??
Moon is lovely, I also have Copper too


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

I got Jade's wether, a black dappled too.  I now have three dappled Boers and two Alpines...all wethers. Alpines I will use as pack goats and I hope to train the Boers for pulling.


----------



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

What a pretty wether!!!
Need 2 more?? lol I have two wether's for sale just for pets or grazers they could be used for pulling too


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

LOL, Thanks but no thanks. I am already known as the crazy goat lady who collect wethers among my friends with goats. They are looking at me as their wether rescue too. Hubby had set a limit...as long as they fit inside the barn cause he is not building another one. Five still fit fine...six may be too crowded already. I have to reserve this last spot for my doe who I traded off for a wether...in case it doesn't work out with her new home. Actually she is very well off but in case they want to sell her later, I would want her back.


----------



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

doesn't hurt to ask, lol


----------

